
Magic – Personal Assistant on Demand - 4684499
https://getmagic.com/
======
4684499
It's been on HN a few years ago[0], just wondering how it's going recently.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9087819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9087819)

